# Ohio State Parks Duck Blind Lotteries Set for Aug. 18



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

More than 270 permits are offered to hunters wishing to construct a blind to hunt ducks and geese on select Ohio State Park lakes this waterfowl hunting season.More...

More...


----------

